# Peter Sagan to Sky?



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

CicloMercato, anche la Sky su Sagan? - Spazio Ciclismo

Rich


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang. If only I could read Swahili. If he goes to sky I'll puke. But then pretty sure he's going to Tinkoff. Oh no, here comes my lunch!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sky has nine spots up for renewal or trade. 
Brailsford will be busy reconfiguring after a dismal 2014.


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Ugh I really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

T K said:


> Dang. If he goes to sky I'll puke.


Me too!!!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

It would be great to have Majka and Sagan on the same team.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sagan needs someone who can deliver him to the finish line in the right spot. Being opportunistic is fine in the Tour of California, but doesn't cut it in the Grand Tours. Cav got zero lead out when he was at Sky until Wiggins was so far ahead it didn't matter. Why would Sagan possibly go to that mess?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Thinking Tinkoff wants him bad:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Dear <a href="https://twitter.com/tinkoff_saxo">@tinkoff_saxo</a> fans, do you want me to close the deal with Peter Sagan?
If i get 1000 retweets, i will do it!</p>— Oleg Tinkov (@olegtinkov) <a href="https://twitter.com/olegtinkov/statuses/495169384449839104">August 1, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I can't imagine he'd go to Sky since they'll want to support Froome another year or two. 

Saxo? Not sure unless Alberto is going to focus on the Giro and Vuelta only.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I can't imagine he'd go to Sky since they'll want to support Froome another year or two.
> 
> Saxo? Not sure unless Alberto is going to focus on the Giro and Vuelta only.


Alberto & Sagan would be a great combo for the team. Alberto would be the GC in the Grand Tours and Sagan would be their sprinter and classics.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

love4himies said:


> Alberto & Sagan would be a great combo for the team. Alberto would be the GC in the Grand Tours and Sagan would be their sprinter and classics.


Agreed.

Sagan should be allowed to focus more on one-day races. Maybe smaller stage races like the Tour of California too. So he can buy more muscle cars for his collection.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably depends on the financials. Sagan is a great green jersey candidate for the next couple of years. Some semi-classics probably don't generate nearly as much $.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sagan has already signed with Saxo, they're just waiting to announce it.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Probably depends on the financials. Sagan is a great green jersey candidate for the next couple of years. Some semi-classics probably don't generate nearly as much $.


During Oleg's interview TdF interview, he made a few statements:
The name was changing to - Tinkoff Credit Systems
They already have the kits out and are riding
The new Tinkoff Saxo kit modeled by Oleg Tinkov and the team. Photos | Cyclingnews.com
He was going after green in the future - pretty sure this means Sagan (this has been out for a while)
He is going after yellow - this one is up in the air to some degree
He has the strongest team - he definitely has some talent
They are looking at improving things across the board, not holding back.

On my end I like seeing an owner that is involved and out riding, he has the $$ and loves what he is doing.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> Sagan has already signed with Saxo, they're just waiting to announce it.


Based on Oleg's tweet I figured as much.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

love4himies said:


> Based on Oleg's tweet I figured as much.


Does this mean that he going to be riding a Specialized??


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So how does this work? Is Sagan still on Cannondale till the end of the season? Does he sandbag till he gets his new kit? Don't want to hurt yourself and not get paid.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mikerp said:


> During Oleg's interview TdF interview, he made a few statements:
> The name was changing to - Tinkoff Credit Systems
> They already have the kits out and are riding
> The new Tinkoff Saxo kit modeled by Oleg Tinkov and the team. Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> ...


I wish everyone the best, but Green and Yellow don't happen very often. 2012 Sky couldn't do it. US Postal/Discovery didn't even attempt it. Hasn't been done since 1997. 

Oleg has money and can buy an exceptional team. Still very difficult to pull it off, much like the Giro+Tour double. Then again, it sounds like Nibali is attempting this and could work in Oleg's favor....


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Unlike other green jersey contenders, I don't think Sagan really needs a leadout train.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Unlike other green jersey contenders, I don't think Sagan really needs a leadout train.


He still needed considerable help from his team.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

T K said:


> So how does this work? Is Sagan still on Cannondale till the end of the season? Does he sandbag till he gets his new kit? *Don't want to hurt yourself and not get paid*.


I understand that argument when it comes to collegiate athletes who are going pro next year. But it feels different with bike racers. A win is a win.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

T K said:


> So how does this work? Is Sagan still on Cannondale till the end of the season? Does he sandbag till he gets his new kit? Don't want to hurt yourself and not get paid.


He'll ride for Cannondale until January 1st officialy. Sometimes a transfered rider will switch to his future team's bikes a bit earlier to get used to it... but not before their race programs for the year are finished. And they wear their current team kits until the new year, even if they go on training camps with their future team. In Peter Sagans case, he's racing the Classica San Sébastian tomorrow and his next big target is the World Championships road race, many experts feel the course has Sagan's name all over it. Not sure about his race program leading to it, last year he spent a while in North America, winning the Montréal Grand Prix before heading back to Europe...

In years past, you'd see teams stopping to race riders who were leaving teams (Hushovd before he left Garmin, Fuglsang with Trek are good exemples) because the UCI points they score are transfered with the rider to determine the positions to get a WorldTour license. But this year, there are not more teams chasing a spot in the WorldTour than there are spots so the whole UCI points transfer problem is not such an issue. With Cannondale's current team relying almost completely on Sagan for points and marketing (and the highly rumored end of Cannondale's team but the company joining force as sponsor of Garmin), Cannondale Pro Cycling wont bench him otherwise their season is pretty much over... and we're only August 1st. They'll keep going all in with Sagan and even if he leaves in 2015, Cannondale would gain a lot if he was to win World's on their bike or to a lesser extent Lombardy, Québec or Montréal again. Every manufacturer loves to say their bike won World's and use that for marketing, even if the rider left after the fact.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cav blew his entire career when he went to Sky. Sagan would do the same. 

Sky are just a corporate construct with no actual love for the sport.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Sagan needs someone who can deliver him to the finish line in the right spot. Being opportunistic is fine in the Tour of California, but doesn't cut it in the Grand Tours. Cav got zero lead out when he was at Sky until Wiggins was so far ahead it didn't matter. Why would Sagan possibly go to that mess?


Sagan doesn't have the kick to beat the pure sprinters regardless of lead out unless there's maybe an uphill finish


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Tinkoff wants Sagan for the classics.
Sagan can win the green jersey pretty much unsupported so he doesn't hurt a teams GC chances


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

albert owen said:


> Cav blew his entire career when he went to Sky. Sagan would do the same.
> 
> Sky are just a corporate construct with no actual love for the sport.


He still got 3 wins while wearing the wold champ jersey while also on the team that got 1st and 2nd. He also didn't have the luxury of staying with his old team if memory serves me. Getting a lead out by the yellow jersey may not be love of the actual sport, but not too shabby.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Getting a lead out by the yellow jersey may not be love of the actual sport, but not too shabby.


Oh yeah! That was the greatest sprint of all time. 

And great for Wiggo who led him out instead of rolling across the line in the middle of the pack.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Oh yeah! That was the greatest sprint of all time.
> 
> And great for Wiggo who led him out instead of rolling across the line in the middle of the pack.


That lead out might be my favorite TdF moment of the last several years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twinge (Apr 28, 2014)

Sky doesn't need new riders; they need a better training program that doesn't bring the team exhausted to the start of races.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Twinge said:


> Sky doesn't need new riders; they need a better training program that doesn't bring the team exhausted to the start of races.


Tim Kerrison believes in keeping riders at a very high level all year round with minimal peaking or rest, contrary to other cycling trainers. He is largely responsible for the "ride by numbers" approach. That's why Froome stares at his power meter all day. 

Wiggo's problems are as much to do with Kerrison as with Froome. Wiggo knows what works for him and doesn't want to follow the Sky program. So Sky says get lost. Sky is to blame for Wiggo's bad patch by overtraining him in Majorca and Tenerife instead of letting him race.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Sagan to Tinkoff has been all but confirmed for awhile now.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

PaxRomana said:


> Sagan to Tinkoff has been all but confirmed for awhile now.


It's confirmed now:
Report: Sagan signs with Tinkoff-Saxo - VeloNews.com


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> It's confirmed now:
> Report: Sagan signs with Tinkoff-Saxo - VeloNews.com


Or perhaps not? 

Peter Sagan heading for Fernando Alonso?s team, says Oleg Tinkov | road.cc


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DBT said:


> Or perhaps not?
> 
> Peter Sagan heading for Fernando Alonso?s team, says Oleg Tinkov | road.cc


The plot thickens...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

It does! His twitter has picture of woman trying on white heels... its captioned "who is this?" next identical photo is captioned "It's Peter Sagan, now we negotiate"

https://twitter.com/olegtinkov/status/496745922538520576/photo/1

https://twitter.com/olegtinkov/status/496743688291487744/photo/1

https://twitter.com/olegtinkov

three hours earlier he has something about not tolerating mistresses and F1 having plenty of podium girls like that. You think these guys hold out for every red cent? or are deals made/broken over "accommodations" such as supporting cast, schedules, amenities travel etc.?

wtf? https://twitter.com/zodiak217/status/495861910441832448/photo/1


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think we'll know friday... at least that's what Peter has said.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think we'll know friday... at least that's what Peter has said.


what do you mean? 5 days ago you said it was already signed.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

den bakker said:


> what do you mean? 5 days ago you said it was already signed.


I mean it will (should) be announced officially, even if the contract has been signed a long time ago (some say he signed his new contract back in May), no one has officially announced anything yet. All the media reports are based on rumors or from Oleg's attempts to keep it mysterious... I should have said 5 days ago he signed a contract already, not that it was with Saxo, that is what I assumed according to reports and rumors... But.....

Let's wait friday.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

9W9W said:


> wtf? https://twitter.com/zodiak217/status/495861910441832448/photo/1


Unless Sagan grew a mutant head over the last couple of weeks, that has the aroma of Photoshop about it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

So is it official now?
Peter Sagan signs with Tinkoff-Saxo after Tour de France treble | Sport | theguardian.com


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> So is it official now?
> Peter Sagan signs with Tinkoff-Saxo after Tour de France treble | Sport | theguardian.com


WTF is a "treble"?


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

jlandry said:


> WTF is a "treble"?


Third straight Green Jersey at the TDF.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

What's the chance that Tinkoff will switch to Cannondale bikes in 2015?


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan on a Specialized will beat Kittel on a flat stage.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Skewer said:


> Sagan on a Specialized will beat Kittel on a flat stage.


will specialized make some lawsuit so Kittel has to appear in court?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Oh yeah! That was the greatest sprint of all time.
> 
> And great for Wiggo who led him out instead of rolling across the line in the middle of the pack.


joking? not sure...


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> will specialized make some lawsuit so Kittel has to appear in court?


repped! :thumbsup:


----------

